# Anyone own a DX Racer Chair?



## JAM3S121

I am looking into a new chair, after way to long of bad ergonomics wrecking havoc on my shoulders and needing surgery one one I need something more comfortable and adjustable.

I am looking at this model - http://www.dxracer.com/art36_dxracer-oh-da01-gn.html specifically.

Does anyone know what I could expect in a in terms of quality of the PU Material vs fabric?


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

I have the DXR - MXO/NC Series Gaming Chair, Black / Tan PVC. I'm 6'3" and 260 lbs, I find this chair to be the most comfortable chair I've ever owned. I bought my wife the DXR-D03 Drifting Series Gaming Chair for her work place, no more back aches for her and she loves it.

I've had no experience with DXRacer fabric covering, so I can't say what the difference in quality is vs PVC material.

I had a pretty good fabric covered chair before this one, it lasted eight years before it died. I've had a variety of different types of covered chairs and I really like the feel of the PVC material on this chair. I did a lot of research before buying this chair and I am not disappointed with it.

Best bang for the buck set of office/gaming chairs for my wife and I.


----------



## JAM3S121

Nice, I'm looking at a d series chair I think. Sadly the only one that seems to be pre-orderable is not arm rest adjustable.. and while I'm sure its still quite comfortable if were talking about much cash I want one that can be fully adjustable. I just don't want to get a flashy colorful one, the one I was looking at was just plain grey fabric and looked sleek to me.


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

Hello JAM3S121,

I looked up the chair you were considering and it looks like the arm rests are not adjustable. The chair that I bought has adjustment up and down with 360 degree rotation of the arm pads. I just wanted the up and down part and found that they will go down low enough to go under the desk that I have. That's a big deal for me as it lets me get closer to the desk. I don't use the rotation of the arm pads, but the up and down feature is important to me.

I suffer from analysis paralysis, so buying a new chair was a trial for me. My last chair was gone long before I let it go. I had to use hose clamps to keep it at the right height and obus-forme cushions to help out with support. I wanted a fabric covering for the new chair but took a chance on the pvc material. I also have a leather executive chair for my home office. I like the dxracer pvc material better than my other leather chair.

I did wonder about a knee tilt option as my last chair would tilt back including the bottom cushion. I found that the back tilt option alone was better for me with the bottom cushion remaining level. I looked at how much time that I spent in a chair and analyzed how much I was willing to pay a month to have a comfortable chair. I came to the conclusion that I had to save the money to get exactly the right amount of features that I wanted for a long time use and comfort.

What ever chair you choose, do save up for it, because it's worth it to get the features that are important to you for the long run. I found that DxRacer has a lot of different options for chairs, so do look at that avenue also.

Hope this helps out.


----------



## daddyd302

Did you ever buy it?Here's mine, it's pretty comfortable, as I spend about 6+ a day on it. I bought it back in February of this year and it still feels like it's new.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14833969315/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12984541825/

The model I got.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3GY1C09454


----------



## arkansaswoman22

I own a dxracer, i love it. I own the D series and the armrests are adjustable


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I just bought the OH/MY98/NR myself. I had been waiting for three weeks for my Arozzi Enzo to ship and had read some bad things about the quality of the chair. Ultimately I decided it was worth spending an extra couple hundred for something I'd enjoy for a lot longer. I hope $480 CAD was a fair deal.

There were far too many models to choose from though. I'm a light person but felt the M-series would still be the most comfortable even though their graph shows that it's for bigger people. I would have order the MX0 but dxracer.ca only has it in black and white.

My dying back and neck cannot wait!


----------



## LuminatX

thinking about picking up the OH/FD99/N myself, I'm so tired of all these crappy office chairs that flatten in a matter of a couple months, despite paying $300.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> thinking about picking up the OH/FD99/N myself, I'm so tired of all these crappy office chairs that flatten in a matter of a couple months, despite paying $300.


While I can't say much about the F series, I can attest to the general build quality of these chairs. I got my OHMY98 and it's ridiculously comfortable. Everything about it is top notch, though I wasn't wild about the rubber spotted red fabric. The thickness of the foam is terrific - somewhere between recliner and office chair.

The only word of warning is that the *mousepad armrest isn't compatible with the M, U and K-series* according to a DXracer rep. I was a little disappointed by this, but the chair itself more than makes up for it, and the mousepad is a currently a freebie.


----------



## Mr Torture

Hi , I just bought a *DXRacer KF57 Series PC Office/Gaming Chair Black & Grey $469 from PCCG* and feel ripped off ! It makes creaking sounds from the left side and the arm rests are super loose and misaligned as in one is further out than the other . This is not an adjustment issue it is a construction fault .

It is advertised as being a 180 KG chair and there is no way a person who is 180KG would be able to sit comfortably in this chair ! I am 125 KG and as a male I need to be able to sit with my legs slightly apart and this is also a problem with the steel frame limiting movement . The seat needs to be an inch wider for a 180KG chair .

This is made in china rubbish ! I will never buy a chair unless I can test it for myself in future as the people giving 100% positive reviews are misleading from what I have experienced . I think there must be better options out there that would be way more comfortable . This chair is just marketed well and is not the amazing product that I had expected from great reviews seen online .

DXRacer = FAIL

If this cost $150 and was rated as able to handle 180KG but is designed for people 120 or less it would be almost acceptable but at almost $500 it should be perfect , comfortable and defect free !


----------



## sleepy34

i feel you didnt do the research on what one to buy. you say you cant spread out your legs because you probably bought the f series. there is a viedo that specifically talks about that problem for some people and they make some of the other types of chairs /series of chairs for the seats that are more even so u can do that .

https://vimeo.com/129468079

right there it shows at 1:05 it gives you everything on one page

http://www.dxracer.com/us/en-us/pages/choosedxracer/

if you just follow that guide and know exactly everything you want and do the research then i can guarantee you will never want to go back to another chair because i haven't .

im thinking about buying another one for my work site because i love my one at home


----------



## Mr Torture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sleepy34*
> 
> i feel you didnt do the research on what one to buy. you say you cant spread out your legs because you probably bought the f series. there is a viedo that specifically talks about that problem for some people and they make some of the other types of chairs /series of chairs for the seats that are more even so u can do that .
> 
> https://vimeo.com/129468079
> 
> right there it shows at 1:05 it gives you everything on one page
> 
> http://www.dxracer.com/us/en-us/pages/choosedxracer/
> 
> if you just follow that guide and know exactly everything you want and do the research then i can guarantee you will never want to go back to another chair because i haven't .
> 
> im thinking about buying another one for my work site because i love my one at home


No I understand as I saw all the videos or course . It's a 180KG chair and the chair would be horrible for someone that size , it's too small , I'm 125 and are sure it would be more comfortable at 100 KG . I would have gone for the R Series but they are 120KG max and one would think the 180KG chair would be superior but it is in fact not designed for the biggest people and really is incorrect in implying a person who is 180KG could use it . I would like to see that .

. Also the creaking sound is a pain and the loose arm rests are uncomfortable . Definitely would be better bought from a shop I was close too not through the mail .

I saw this long ago , think mine just might be dodgy but it is way too hard for me to return it , perhaps a new one would not have loose and different distance apart arm rests and a creaking sound on the left at the mechanism . The issue of not being able to have ones legs apart is more for someone larger than me , I can get by with that part of it as I am 125KG . Just seems to be misrepresenting itself when 180 KG is stated as the max person weight . Oh well , if you don;t have a go you'll never know lol .









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2GhjdYZdoo


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Torture*
> 
> I saw this long ago , think mine just might be dodgy but it is way too hard for me to return it , perhaps a new one would not have loose and different distance apart arm rests and a creaking sound on the left at the mechanism . The issue of not being able to have ones legs apart is more for someone larger than me , I can get by with that part of it as I am 125KG . Just seems to be misrepresenting itself when 180 KG is stated as the max person weight . Oh well , if you don;t have a go you'll never know lol .


I have had a DX Racer (OH/FE00/NW/ZERO) Formula series since mid May and it is one of the best chairs I have ever had. I did however have an issue with loose armrests, but that is not a problem. Flip the chair over and tighten them. There are two bolts holding each armrest in, and on mine I just had to tighten them. The only parts that move for me now are the adjustable sections.

Sorry to hear you can't manspread though. Stating a weight that the chair can support is a far cry from saying you can spread your legs apart as far as you want comfortably though. Just sayin'.


----------



## Mr Torture

OK , so with some close inspection I most definitely have a defective chair . Then that would make sense why I am so unhappy with it !

I have made a video for PCCG to see so they will warranty it .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teGSakRcX-A


----------



## Mr Torture

Chair went back got a second one , different model and it was also defective . After 2 months the replacement back had not come for this second chair and ended up getting a full refund and they refunded my postage paid too . Oh well . Not a fan , there are way better ergonomic chair option out their if spending this kind of money .

Quality control is very poor it seems with DxRacer .


----------



## fitzy-775

That sucks I was looking at buying this chair from PCCG. The chair I have now is pretty wore out and currently looking for a new chair.


----------



## taowulf

I bought mine through Amazon, and have had a great experience.

Over a year in a now, 8 hours a day or more. Yeah, I sit at my desk a lot.


----------



## Mr Torture

Hi fitzy-775 , Well , interesting , I just checked there and they have WAY less DxRacer chairs . Maybe they have got pissed off with all the problems with them .

Perhaps the Vertagear Racing P-Line PL6000 Gaming Chair would do the job ? It's a big gamble when you cant try a chair out but it can't be worse than DxRacer !

See if there are any reviews on the Vertagear Racing P-Line PL6000 I guess

This is the store we are talking about , pretty good .
https://www.pccasegear.com/category/1764/gaming-chairs


----------



## Mr Torture

There are some good looking ergonomic ones here , would be great if ya can get to the showroom !

http://www.milandirect.com.au/office-furniture/office-chairs


----------



## Livepotopio

If you're after an wholesale office chairs, definitely AVOID Officeworks and Ikea. Sure, you'll get a chair for ~$100, but they definitely cannot be labelled ergonomic and they really only last 6 months to a year if they're use every day.

Look for chairs with at least a 3-lever adjustment – to adjust the chair's height, lumbar height and chair tilt... Beyond that, the actual seat itself shouldn't be too small or big – that's really important.

For a decent ergonomic chair, with a decent warranty, you're looking at $200 +. Anything cheaper than that, you'll find yourself forking out more again later (and you might do more damage to your back/neck...
So you can try the Leyeahsoho grey computer chair, which has ergonomic features, but the price is the price of the computer chair.


----------



## shilka

You just necroed a 3 year old thread


----------



## taowulf

I lost 60 pounds and my chair was less comfortable. 

So I put 30 back on.


----------

